# Cath lab coding?



## bcorral (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to cath lab coding and am doing some research. Looks like my docs are performing lots of right and/or left heart catheterizations. I found this article:
http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...-optimize-reimbursement-and-decrease-denials/
and it seems to be accurate as far as I can tell, but it is over 10yo. Does anyone spot any discrepancies in the article? Any further general advice on cath lab coding?
Thanks


----------



## peeya (Aug 27, 2010)

Try this one. It is from 2002. Might help.

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...s-billing-for-cardiac-catheterizations/print/


----------



## bcorral (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you, it seems to correspond closely to the other article. Doesn't look like there have been many changed in cath lab coding the last 10 or so years?


----------



## peeya (Aug 27, 2010)

Not much. I am billing the same codes that are on the above mentioned link.


----------



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Insertion of an endocardial lead*

Hi I'm new to insertion of pacemaker. I have a physician who is inserting a endocardial lead on the out side of the skin. We have all the other codes but the insertion of the lead. I was stating to code 33203 but he thinks it incorrect. Can anyone help?


----------



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Insertion of an endocardial lead*

Hi I'm new to insertion of pacemaker. I have a physician who is inserting a endocardial lead on the out side of the skin. We have all the other codes but the insertion of the lead. I was stating to code 33203 but he thinks it incorrect. Can anyone help?


----------

